# Trial begins for youth charged in alleged Toronto bomb plot



## RackMaster (Mar 25, 2008)

It's about time.  I hope these fuckers get thrown to the wolves. 



> *Trial begins for youth charged in alleged Toronto bomb plot*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, March 25, 2008 |  8:13 PM ET   Comments1Recommend1*
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2008)

*Update*

I'll keep an eye on the story and update as info is released.



> *Crown documents give chilling details of alleged Toronto bomb plot*
> 
> *'Rome has to be defeated,' accused allegedly told group*
> 
> ...





> *Defence in Toronto bomb plot case counters claims of terror training*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, March 26, 2008 |  8:58 PM ET   Comments1Recommend0*
> 
> ...


----------

